# Clemson vs bammer . .



## Hooked On Quack

Your thoughts ???


----------



## Matthew6

bama will win.


----------



## Silver Britches

Clemson really impressed me tonight. Bama certainly looks crazy good, but after what I saw out of Clemson tonight, I may give Clemson a slight edge. Maybe. Regardless, this should be a heck of a game.


----------



## bullgator

Clemson has the edge at QB experience. Bama dominates the trenches and that's where the game is won. Edge Bama.


----------



## Throwback

Cow college all the way!!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Hopefully someone feeds Alabama's new O.coordinator.Get him some snacks to munch on during the game.

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/al...-steve-sarkisian-picked-nose-ate-national-tv/


----------



## Silver Britches

Jeff Raines said:


> Hopefully someone feeds Alababma's new O.coordinator.Get him some snacks to munch on during the game.
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/al...-steve-sarkisian-picked-nose-ate-national-tv/



Yeah I saw that during the game. Surely Bama can afford to buy the dude some chips or something.


----------



## ncman

Bama by 14


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Clemson is going to upset Bama, quarterbacks like Watson give Bama fits and Watson shows up big in big games
Clemson 37 Bama 31


----------



## SpotandStalk

It should be a heck of a game.


Bama's d is stout but Clemson will play with a chip on their shoulders. Im taking Clemson in a nailbiter


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Hopefully someone feeds Alabama's new O.coordinator.Get him some snacks to munch on during the game.
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/al...-steve-sarkisian-picked-nose-ate-national-tv/



Hopefully our New OC Booger Eater is the only one calling plays for the ball carriers and not that arrogant little visor wearing mama's boy that did it last night. I hope Saban has sent him on down the road by the time the NC game rolls around. 

As far as odds? Too close to call, too much Bama talent playing Bama talent in this game. It's anyone's to win.


----------



## tcward

Clemson will have Saban thinking about retirement after the game, just put it that way.


----------



## tcward

Jeff Raines said:


> Hopefully someone feeds Alabama's new O.coordinator.Get him some snacks to munch on during the game.
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/al...-steve-sarkisian-picked-nose-ate-national-tv/



OMG! Nasty little bugger ain't he?


----------



## alphachief

Clemson will keep it close, but Bama will grind them down and win by 10.


----------



## alphachief

tcward said:


> Clemson will have Saban thinking about retirement after the game, just put it that way.



If they do, they'll turn right around and lose Dabo to the tide.


----------



## MudDucker

Watson will get chased until he is tired.  Bama wins in a squeaker.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bama!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Clemson looked good tonight but they were playing Ohio St. Clemson lost to to Pitt. I think Bama pulls it out in the 4th. Clemson was celebrating last night like they just won the NC. Will be a good game!


----------



## nickel back

BAMA better step up on offense if they want to win......


----------



## westcobbdog

bammy by 6 but Clem is stout, too.


----------



## rhbama3

It may just be me, but i was ready to throw a brick at Kiffin last night. Our offense was an absolutely unfocused mess last night. 7 penalties on offense including 3 delay of games, and hardly any intermediate or crossing route passes. Kiffin had no rhyme or reasonto hus decision to pass or run and often relied on a QB sneak way too often. Washington stacked the line and only sheer willpower on the part of Bo Scarbrough made the game a blowout. Just felt like Lane has already left for Boca Raton mentally.
 Clemson looked formidable in every facet of the game.


----------



## Patriot44

I would have much preferred to play Washington. Boma is a stout team, day in and day out. I hope it is as at least as good as last year with a slightly better ending.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Clemson was impressive last night and is the better rounded team. I don't know if anyone can play 4 quarters against the Alabama defense. Way to dominant in my mind.


----------



## KyDawg

Clemson by 14. Book it.


----------



## Luckybuck

Hate to say it but believe Clemson will get it done this year.  Never saw Bama make some many offensive mistakes / penalties in the Washington game.  If they play this way against Clemson they will get destroyed.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Bama wasn't that great against Washington. If they play like that against Clemson, they'll get beat.  Which is fine with me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama wasn't that great against Washington. If they play like that against Clemson, they'll get beat.  Which is fine with me



Maybe the NC game will have a team of refs that actually calls chop blocks, horse collar tackles and face mask violations. We won't even mention the standard holding on every play. 

That was the poorest officiated game I've ever seen.

As far as the quality of play goes? If Kiffin isn't at the NC game the play calling will be 100% better. He's an idiot and proved it last night.


----------



## elfiii

nickel back said:


> BAMA better step up on offense if they want to win......



This. ^



Luckybuck said:


> Hate to say it but believe Clemson will get it done this year.  Never saw Bama make some many offensive mistakes / penalties in the Washington game.  If they play this way against Clemson they will get destroyed.



This. ^



BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama wasn't that great against Washington. If they play like that against Clemson, they'll get beat.  Which is fine with me



And this.^

Bama's offense outside of Scarborough looked like a high school JV team yesterday. The D can't do it by themselves.

Bama wins in a squeaker.


----------



## Matthew6

i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.




"Somebody" either didn't quit drankin, or started early.


"vaunted Quack..."


----------



## Patriot44




----------



## Matthew6

not drinking nothing guys. explain to me how clemson lost to Pitt, struggled with fsu and louisville, and is now this amazingly incredible football team.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> not drinking nothing guys. explain to me how clemson lost to Pitt, struggled with fsu and louisville, and is now this amazingly incredible football team.





I dunno bro, but we'll find out Jan 9th . .


----------



## Matthew6

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama wasn't that great against Washington. If they play like that against Clemson, they'll get beat.  Which is fine with me


washington spent the past month prepping for the tide with one of the best coaches in america, and only managed 1 touchdown. lsu and maybe the vols could beat wash too.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.



Well woody, woody woo!


----------



## Matthew6

clemson also struggled to get wins against Troy and the barn this year.


----------



## Matthew6

happy new year ss thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dabo's boys will be out for blood 6. Sorry your streak is coming to and end.


No need to get all worked up. Losses happen


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Dabo's boys will be out for blood 6. Sorry your streak is coming to and end.
> 
> 
> No need to get all worked up. Losses happen



as your team found out on many occasions this season.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Happy New Year 6


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> as your team found out on many occasions this season.



Yep and in the end neither of our teams will be the champs.


----------



## bullgator

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.



Totally agree. But I'm pullin for y'all anyway, even if ya don't want my support


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.



It's gonna be sooooo sweet seeing Clemson whoop that Bama hiney. You know it's coming, bro. That's why you all worked up and all.


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> It's gonna be sooooo sweet seeing Clemson whoop that Bama hiney. You know it's coming, bro. That's why you all worked up and all.



not worked up bro. just pointing out the hyprocrisy of osu, the big ten, acc and clemson.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> not worked up bro. just pointing out the hyprocrisy of osu, the big ten, acc and clemson.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Bama wears them down.


----------



## FootLongDawg

Clemson MIGHT have a shot if Dabo says in his first game plan "Maybe we ought to cover the tight end this time"


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


>








Urban isn't the only one that's gonna need an AED.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> not worked up bro. just pointing out the hyprocrisy of osu, the big ten, acc and clemson.



There is no ACC hypocrisy. They've proved it on the field against sec opponents all year.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> There is no ACC hypocrisy. They've proved it on the field against sec opponents all year.



not against bama


----------



## Geffellz18

I think it's going to be a very tough fought game just like last year. Pulling for Bama obviously, but it can go either way. 
Clemson looked totally in charge in all phases last night, where Bama started slow as usual and took time to figure Washington out. Offense wasn't able to dominate and it took another NOT to put the game away. They did what they needed to to win the game which is what matters in the end. Of course Coach will have them prepared to the best of his ability. 
Bottom line: If they can stop #4, Bama wins, if not, it's gunna be a long 60 minutes!
Roll Tide!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

agreed^^^^^^       I totally think is the best break down of the game I've read so far. The only thing that can get to Bama is a QB that can create and make things happen. Watson is that type of QB and has a history of showing up big in big games, he showed that against Bama last year, he just came up a few plays short. I think this might just be Clemson's year


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> not against bama



Sorry 6 but Bama will be the next casualty at the hands of the ACC


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry 6 but Bama will be the next casualty at the hands of the ACC



nope. yall win be win no 27 next fall in the new dome in atl.


----------



## klwehunt

The Bama offense will look like a different group on the 9th after a week of practice because of their play against Wash.They will not look that way 2 games in a row.Bama by 10!


----------



## ncman

I hate Bama, but I have to agree with Matt6. They're just that good. I think Clemson will hang on for a bit but Bama runs away with it.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> nope. yall win be win no 27 next fall in the new dome in atl.



We should go to the game 6. I want to post the many faces of Matthew6 while watching Bama get whooped.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> We should go to the game 6. I want to post the many faces of Matthew6 while watching Bama get whooped.



if you buy the tickets I will fly out and go to the game with you.


----------



## ACracing98

Go Tigers!


----------



## deers2ward

Clemson was clearly the better team on the field. Had they not shot themselves in the foot with multiple miscues, they would have won by at least another touchdown, possibly more.

I am happy for the Clemson nation.  

As a Nole, you will not ever hear me chanting "ACC". Why? Because we hold our own and don't need to ride on the coat-tails of other teams. 

Congrats, Tigers!


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> bama will win.





Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.





Matthew6 said:


> not drinking nothing guys. explain to me how clemson lost to Pitt, struggled with fsu and louisville, and is now this amazingly incredible football team.


----------



## skeeter24

Breaking News......Bama will claim National Title despite loss to Clemson.  A spokesman for the University of Alabama in Tuscaloosa indicated that with this latest title the school now claims 146 football titles since 1942.


----------



## Throwback

skeeter24 said:


> Breaking News......Bama will claim National Title despite loss to Clemson.  A spokesman for the University of Alabama in Tuscaloosa indicated that with this latest title the school now claims 146 football titles since 1942.



Dabo is an Alabama alum therefore Alabama had a part in clemsons win so Bama didn't actually lose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

skeeter24 said:


> Breaking News......Bama will claim National Title despite loss to Clemson.  A spokesman for the University of Alabama in Tuscaloosa indicated that with this latest title the school now claims 146 football titles since 1942.



It's 145, but who expects others to be able to keep up.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> not drinking nothing guys. explain to me how clemson lost to Pitt, struggled with fsu and louisville, and is now this amazingly incredible football team.



Maybe Pitt, FSU and Louisville are better than Ole Miss, Miss State, and Arkansas?


----------



## riprap

Gold ranger picking up the slack in 6's absence.


----------



## Gold Ranger

riprap said:


> Gold ranger picking up the slack in 6's absence.



Just doing my part.


----------



## Silver Britches

I tried to warn ol 6. A few others did too.


----------



## Throwback

favorite pic of the post game celebration


----------



## RipperIII

...as usual, you guys got nothing to brag about so you spoof on BAMA, fair enough BAMA lost,...you guys are still losers


----------



## Silver Britches

Throwback said:


> favorite pic of the post game celebration



Derrick Henry has such purty hair.


----------



## Throwback

RipperIII said:


> ...as usual, you guys got nothing to brag about so you spoof on BAMA, fair enough BAMA lost,...you guys are still losers



You forgot to say "roll tide"


----------



## RipperIII

Silver Britches said:


> Derrick Henry has such purty hair.



...and rings, trophies, and a fat contract...silver, you got any hair left?


----------



## RipperIII

deers2ward said:


> Clemson was clearly the better team on the field. Had they not shot themselves in the foot with multiple miscues, they would have won by at least another touchdown, possibly more.
> 
> I am happy for the Clemson nation.
> 
> As a Nole, you will not ever hear me chanting "ACC". Why? Because we hold our own and don't need to ride on the coat-tails of other teams.
> 
> Congrats, Tigers!



one of the dumbest post I've read so far,..."shot themselves in the foot"?...pray tell,...what did you see as a "shot to the foot"?
..and BAMA didn't shoot themselves in the foot???

we get you to kick off 2017, should be fun...if the chief can stay on his horse..


----------



## Silver Britches

RipperIII said:


> ...and rings, trophies, and a fat contract...silver, you got any hair left?



Come on, now! Look at that hair and tell me it don't look like a chocolate ice cream cone, with about 3 scoops too many on it! Look at it!


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> Come on, now! Look at that hair and tell me it don't look like a chocolate ice cream cone, with about 3 scoops too many on it! Look at it!



Mr. T starter kit. I've got to check cabelas for that camo line with the fire lane markings on the sleeves. 

Hair reminds me of Eddie Murphy's line in Nutty Professor, "reggie, I've heard or dreadlocks but.."


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> Mr. T starter kit. I've got to check cabelas for that camo line with the fire lane markings on the sleeves.
> 
> Hair reminds me of Eddie Murphy's line in Nutty Professor, "reggie, I've heard or dreadlocks but.."



That was funny! Just went to youtube and watched that scene again.


----------



## weathermantrey

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.



Thanks for this.... I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## SpotandStalk

weathermantrey said:


> Thanks for this.... I needed a good laugh today.



That is quite possibly Matthew's best post....EVA


----------



## weathermantrey

Rewatched the game last night... and we still won! 


Wonder if matthew6 has rewatched it any?  Maybe if he watches it enough times he'll realize what went wrong with his analysis


----------



## mguthrie

I ain't sayin nuttin. My team got spanked. Maybe we do it "legit"this year though


----------



## Madsnooker

mguthrie said:


> I ain't sayin nuttin. My team got spanked. Maybe we do it "legit"this year though



It was actually a miracle they didn't lose more games with the inept O Coordinators OSU had??? Its a shame because OSU had a championship caliber defense!!!!


----------



## mguthrie

Madsnooker said:


> It was actually a miracle they didn't lose more games with the inept O Coordinators OSU had??? Its a shame because OSU had a championship caliber defense!!!!



Yes sir. I home coach gets it straightened out. He's got championship caliber talent on both sides of the ball


----------



## fish hawk

weathermantrey said:


> Thanks for this.... I needed a good laugh today.



Funny stuff for sure


----------



## fish hawk

weathermantrey said:


> Thanks for this.... I needed a good laugh today.



Read it again and it's still just as funny as the first time.When Bammer lost that ole boy tucked his tail between his legs,ran and disappeared for a few weeks then creeped from under the porch  like a beat dog and tipped toed around..........
Funny stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

weathermantrey said:


> Rewatched the game last night... and we still won!



You can re-watch old civil war movies and guess what, the winner never changes there either. But hey, if your only preservation of posterity is in the past, I say go for it, whatever makes you feel good.


----------



## fish hawk

Yep still funny!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

fish hawk said:


> Yep still funny!!!



What may be funny to some of us, is very hurtful to others. Please think about the others before bumping this thread again.


----------



## fish hawk

Silver Britches said:


> What may be funny to some of us, is very hurtful to others. Please think about the others before bumping this thread again.


No worries, I dont think he even looks at this thread anymore,I know I wouldnt.


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> bama will win.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I love these kind of threads. They are indicative of the old member, Les Miles, who would wear a topic out thinking it was just awesome, until his team lost and then he couldn't take the backlash that came his way. 

At some point the diaper becomes full and has to be changed, or it just plain smells bad and the OP is left sitting in it.


----------



## fish hawk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love these kind of threads. They are indicative of the old member, Les Miles, who would wear a topic out thinking it was just awesome, until his team lost and then he couldn't take the backlash that came his way.
> 
> At some point the diaper becomes full and has to be changed, or it just plain smells bad and the OP is left sitting in it.


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.





weathermantrey said:


> Rewatched the game last night... and we still won!
> 
> 
> Wonder if matthew6 has rewatched it any?Maybe if he watches it enough times he'll realize what went wrong with his analysis





fish hawk said:


> Read it again and it's still just as funny as the first time.When Bammer lost that ole boy tucked his tail between his legs,ran and disappeared for a few weeks then creeped from under the porch  like a beat dog and tipped toed around..........
> Funny stuff


----------



## fish hawk

Bump


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## riprap

They beat themselves


----------



## Throwback

riprap said:


> They beat themselves



theyre that good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

riprap said:


> They beat themselves





Throwback said:


> theyre that good!



Absolutely. ROLL TIDE.

There Rand,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,Les Mi,,,,,,,,,,errrr FishSparrow, what you got to say about that? or are you gonna ride this NC for the next 30 years like the UGA fans have theirs?


----------



## Gold Ranger

riprap said:


> They beat themselves



So, Saban is actually Chuck from Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gold Ranger said:


> So, Saban is actually Chuck from Sons of Anarchy?



SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

The other actors on that show find out he's got a $65 million contract on a side gig it'll ruin the entire show.


----------



## fish hawk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely. ROLL TIDE.
> 
> There Rand,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,Les Mi,,,,,,,,,,errrr FishSparrow, what you got to say about that? or are you gonna ride this NC for the next 30 years like the UGA fans have theirs?



Go Tigers


----------



## fish hawk

Gold Ranger said:


> So, Saban is actually Chuck from Sons of Anarchy?



Lol


----------



## SpotandStalk

Never forget


----------



## king killer delete

will Clemson Repeat?


----------



## SpotandStalk

king killer delete said:


> will Clemson Repeat?



Nope, Noles win it all


----------



## Throwback

Bama lost
Hillary lost 
BOO-YAH BABY!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Throwback said:


> Bama lost
> Hillary lost
> BOO-YAH BABY!!



Idjit


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## ClemsonRangers

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope, Noles win it all



thats bad juju


----------



## SpotandStalk

Monday bump


----------



## Throwback

Game Is being replayed on espnu


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.



This


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.



Btt for a good morning laugh!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Nice avatar.


----------



## fish hawk

Bump


----------



## fish hawk

Afternoon bump


----------



## fish hawk

Haha


----------



## fish hawk

Afternoon bump for the one that stuck his foot in his mouth


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> bama will win.


----------



## fish hawk

Bama sux!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Fish Hawk just keeping it real. Real painful for the Bammers.


----------



## fish hawk

Haha


----------



## Throwback

Alabama lost


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## fish hawk

Wooooo


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## fish hawk

Bama Sux!!!


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## weathermantrey

Mathew6: "But but... Bama has the best defense of all time?!?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Is this another one of those Ga. Tech gloating vicariously through another ACC team type of threads?


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## fish hawk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this another one of those Ga. Tech gloating vicariously through another ACC team type of threads?


----------



## Throwback

Alabama Clemson tide


----------



## fish hawk

Bama Sux!!!


----------



## fish hawk

fish hawk said:


> Read it again and it's still just as funny as the first time.When Bammer lost that ole boy tucked his tail between his legs,ran and disappeared for a few weeks then creeped from under the porch  like a beat dog and tipped toed around..........
> Funny stuff



This^^^


----------



## Throwback

fish hawk said:


> This^^^



THe hilarious thing to me is all the loud mouth bama fans I know personally--the day and week after they lost you wouldn't have even known they were Alabama fans from interacting with them 

I mean some of these folks I know probably say "roll tide" after praying instead of "amen" but you would have thought they didn't even watch football there for a while they got so quiet.


----------



## Throwback

I hope felony state lights that rear end up September 2 !!


----------



## Silver Britches

Throwback said:


> I hope felony state lights that rear end up September 2 !!





Amen, brother!  Not a fan of either team, but I'm pulling for Face Slap U in that one. 

Cheaters vs Beaters


----------



## Throwback

Silver Britches said:


> Amen, brother!  Not a fan of either team, but I'm pulling for Face Slap U in that one.
> 
> Cheaters vs Beaters



Alabama dopers vs Florida State Hopers!


----------



## fish hawk

Throwback said:


> THe hilarious thing to me is all the loud mouth bama fans I know personally--the day and week after they lost you wouldn't have even known they were Alabama fans from interacting with them
> 
> I mean some of these folks I know probably say "roll tide" after praying instead of "amen" but you would have thought they didn't even watch football there for a while they got so quiet.



This ^^^


----------



## riprap

NC game on espnU this morning.


----------



## fish hawk

Saban after the FSU game


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## fish hawk




----------



## fish hawk




----------



## Matthew6

go 8-5 mid major dogs


----------



## elfiii

fish hawk said:


>


----------



## fish hawk

elfiii said:


>


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> bama will win.





Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.


----------



## fish hawk

bump


----------



## fish hawk

Morning bump for the ignerts


----------



## fish hawk

Nightly bama sux


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.


This!!!


----------



## weathermantrey

Sounds like Matt6 is getting a little too cocky with the cupcake schedule Alabama has had this year, maybe this thread bump will give him a dose of reality.


----------



## Matthew6

weathermantrey said:


> Sounds like Matt6 is getting a little too cocky with the cupcake schedule Alabama has had this year, maybe this thread bump will give him a dose of reality.



explain why your team lost, then you ran oft. lol.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## weathermantrey

Matthew6 said:


> explain why your team lost, then you ran oft. lol.



huh? I logged on and posted like a week after we lost, and I usually only log on to GON about once a week...

Can you tell me what happened to you back in January? You went from posting daily to MIA for a month...


----------



## ClemsonRangers

weathermantrey said:


> huh? I logged on and posted like a week after we lost, and I usually only log on to GON about once a week...
> 
> Can you tell me what happened to you back in January? You went from posting daily to MIA for a month...



6 left for several weeks after watson beat them with an 'illegal play', i thought he and slayer went on a mission trip together, but i dont think so now


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> huh? I logged on and posted like a week after we lost, and I usually only log on to GON about once a week...
> 
> Can you tell me what happened to you back in January? You went from posting daily to MIA for a month...





ClemsonRangers said:


> 6 left for several weeks after watson beat them with an 'illegal play', i thought he and slayer went on a mission trip together, but i dont think so now



No, the only trip I've been on is riding real football and winning with UGA.. I did hit what I thought was a speed bump but it turned out to be what is left of Watsons knee.. So, you 2 were saying how good he was?

Clemsoning is alive and well..Had to cheat to steal the win tonight. Clemson sucks worse than OSU..


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> i love the fact that all we are going to hear the next 8 days is how clemson is gonna beat the tide. i think the tide has spent the majority of the past month prepping for clemson. right now it looks like the tide is struggling. that clemson will run all over us and that bama qb play is suspect. clemson is a really good team who lost to pitt. think about that for a moment. the bama d this year is better and watson has not played a d like this all year. remember,osu struggled, lost to penn st, and really had no reason to be in the game other than espn politics. . clemson feels they dominated a great team. with the michigan loss to fsu (not a great team), the osu loss to penn st, and the loss to clemson last night, it is easy to point out that the big 10 is overrated and over hyped. fsu  lost a few games. louisville imploded with a heisman  qb against a 4 loss sec team in lsu. Is Clemson really that great. ?Louisville destroyed fsu. Clemson barely won their games against fsu and louisville and lost to Pitt. seems to me that clemson may be over rated too, and the vaunted Quack ACC is too.  Yep, the sec sucks this year; especially the east. No one at Bama cares about that. Do you really think bama fans give a rip about the rest of you. We dont. You are fodder and fuel for the engine and no more. You are not riding bama coat tails sec teams. We dont need you and dont on your support.


This^^^^


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> This^^^^



you need to take your meds.


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> you need to take your meds.



Patiently awaiting this years prognostication Lil buddy


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


>


?????


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

fish hawk said:


> Patiently awaiting this years prognostication Lil buddy


Dawg fans have been certified crazy since 1980


----------



## Browning Slayer

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Dawg fans have been certified crazy since 1980


And Bammers have never been known for smarts..


----------



## Matthew6

M





Browning Slayer said:


> And Bammers have never been known for smarts..


Nor have dogs running their mouth when nothing is happened in 40 years?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Browning Slayer said:


> And Bammers have never been known for smarts..


And Dawgs have been really defensive since 1980. Nothing wrong with crazy


----------

